# alsa dmix surround51

## APolozov

Не могу добиться от алсы (Звуковуха SB Live! 24) одновременной работы нескольких программ источников

звука, если один из них идет на Surround51

Тестирую на одновременной работе amarok+mplayer (оно может и не нужно, но дело принципа)   :Smile: 

При дефолтных настройках, связка работает при условии, что в mplayer воспроизводится фильм

со стереодорожкой, ежели дорожка 5.1 mplayer пускается без звука, даже если стопнуть amarok,

помогает только перезапуск демона алсы.

Поисками в дебрях тырнета нарыл пример .asoundrc, который позволяет стопнув amarok

начать просмотр DVD без перезапуска демона, но отпало одновременное звучание   :Smile: 

Подозреваю, что покрутив настройки .asondrc можно таки добиться желаемого, но у меня не получается   :Crying or Very sad: 

Может кто поделится рабочим примером настройки.

----------

## `VL

Попробуй с этим:

 cat .asoundrc 

```

# ~/.asoundrc

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmix"   # <-- this line has been altered!

}

# mixer0 can stay unchanged, because it isn't used anyway, I guess ;)

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

# I also had to add/alter the following, making ALSA use dmix by default

pcm.!default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmix"

}

```

я с той же картой мучал это дело, но работает всё равно через жопу. Где-то играет, где-то нет. Иногда надо запускать через aoss программу... А вообще лучше выкинуть это г..но и купить SB Live 5.1(который emu101k)

----------

## APolozov

 *`VL wrote:*   

> я с той же картой мучал это дело, но работает всё равно через жопу. Где-то играет, где-то нет. Иногда надо запускать через aoss программу... А вообще лучше выкинуть это г..но и купить SB Live 5.1(который emu101k)

 

Ты не шаришь   :Smile:  Я как раз Live 5.1 на Live!24 и сменял   :Very Happy: 

Ежели в игрушки не играть (а EMU10K больше ни для чего и не нужен), Live!24 всем лучше.

ЦАП более качественный + поддержка 24бит (правда, как я понял под линухом оно не востребованно) +

поддержка 96kHz (в коментах к сорцам дровишек ALSA обещается и 192)

То бишь для просмотра фильмов и слухания музыки самое оно, а игрушкой у меня как раз джента   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ivanich_

Как результаты? Получилось чтонибудь? Мучаюсь с такой же ерундой.

----------

## APolozov

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Как результаты? Получилось чтонибудь? Мучаюсь с такой же ерундой.

 

Нифигасики. Я так и не понял - то ли это глюк алсы, то ли звуковухи (хотя скоарее всего именно алсы), но нифига оно муксить многоканальный звук не хочет. Надо пинать авторов алсы но мне знание английского не позволяет.

----------

## Ivanich_

 *APolozov wrote:*   

>  *Ivanich_ wrote:*   Как результаты? Получилось чтонибудь? Мучаюсь с такой же ерундой. 
> 
> Нифигасики. Я так и не понял - то ли это глюк алсы, то ли звуковухи (хотя скоарее всего именно алсы), но нифига оно муксить многоканальный звук не хочет. Надо пинать авторов алсы но мне знание английского не позволяет.

 

Я тут тоже немного погуглил и нашел что действительно dmix для surroundx1 не включен, но вроде как в TODO альсы это есть.Так что будем ждать пока реализуют.

З.Ы. Решил забить на альсу и настроить поверх нее звуковой демон PulseAudio,  все бы хорошо, но видимо xine и mplayer по разному разводят звук по каналам, т.е. в xine все хорошо а вот mplayer все каналы путает, вместо центра выводит на боковой правый, короче ерунда.Если в конфиге pulseaudio поменять порядок каналов-то все с точностью до наоборот  :Sad: 

----------

## APolozov

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

>  *APolozov wrote:*    *Ivanich_ wrote:*   Как результаты? Получилось чтонибудь? Мучаюсь с такой же ерундой. 
> 
> Нифигасики. Я так и не понял - то ли это глюк алсы, то ли звуковухи (хотя скоарее всего именно алсы), но нифига оно муксить многоканальный звук не хочет. Надо пинать авторов алсы но мне знание английского не позволяет. 
> 
> Я тут тоже немного погуглил и нашел что действительно dmix для surroundx1 не включен, но вроде как в TODO альсы это есть.Так что будем ждать пока реализуют.
> ...

 

Нк я тоже решил переложить это дело на прокладку  :Smile:  Но в качестве прокладки я надужду возлогаю на phonon  :Smile: 

----------

## APolozov

 *APolozov wrote:*   

> Нк я тоже решил переложить это дело на прокладку  Но в качестве прокладки я надужду возлогаю на phonon 

 

Сидя в отпуске решил попробовать покрутить pulseaudio (к тому же в ряде приложений (mplayer к примеру) появились соответсвующие юзы).

Судя по описанию фич оно должно проблему решить, но пока у меня нифига не получается (трбуется помощь зала).

----------

## Ivanich_

 *APolozov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Сидя в отпуске решил попробовать покрутить pulseaudio (к тому же в ряде приложений (mplayer к примеру) появились соответсвующие юзы).
> 
> Судя по описанию фич оно должно проблему решить, но пока у меня нифига не получается (трбуется помощь зала).

 

Что конкретно не получается?

----------

## APolozov

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

>  *APolozov wrote:*   
> 
> Сидя в отпуске решил попробовать покрутить pulseaudio (к тому же в ряде приложений (mplayer к примеру) появились соответсвующие юзы).
> 
> Судя по описанию фич оно должно проблему решить, но пока у меня нифига не получается (трбуется помощь зала). 
> ...

 

Частично уже разобрался  :Smile: 

Тут по ходу игры правила поменялись (вместо 5.1 захотелось дублированное стерео (на уши и колонки)). Долго ковырял конфиг, настраивая модули, а потом выяснилось, что так оно умеет само на автомате.

Достаточно сказать в /etc/pulse/daemon.conf default-sample-channels = 4

Не получилось запустить в режиме 5.1, в логе оно на что-то ругалось не помню, а грепом не нашел  :Smile: 

ЗЫ: А оно только у меня так глючит? При навигации по файлу в amarok xine-lib срывает крышу и оно теряет устройство (и соответственно замолкает до перезагрузки amarok)

----------

## Ivanich_

Да, действительно бывало с амароком такое. Короче ерунда все эти звуковые сервера  :Smile: 

----------

## APolozov

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Да, действительно бывало с амароком такое. Короче ерунда все эти звуковые сервера 

 

Оно-то конечно так, но пока alsa не допилят - выбор небольшой, или проблемы с alsa или проблемы со звуковым сервером. Мне сейчас удобней с пульсом. А вот когда понадобится surround51 прийдет латышкий парень Обломайтис.

----------

## Ivanich_

Ура, наконецто в xine-lib-1.1.12 починили плагин pulseaudio теперь и mplayer и xine корректно выводят звук по каналам, оставил дефолтные настройки pulseaudio и без проблем заработал звук 5.1 причем одновременно в нескольких приложениях. В общем победа, не зря писал им в багзилу  :Smile: 

----------

## theli

господа, вы выдумываете проблемы на пустом месте. в альсе dmix под surround50/51/40/... настраивался всегда и без пинков

http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=55297&hl=

http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=9513&view=findpost&p=562388

----------

## Ivanich_

 *theli wrote:*   

> господа, вы выдумываете проблемы на пустом месте. в альсе dmix под surround50/51/40/... настраивался всегда и без пинков
> 
> http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=55297&hl=
> 
> http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=9513&view=findpost&p=562388

 

Это все лично мной было  пробовано-перепробовано, различные комбинации конфигов, практически наизусть выучил содержимое сайта alsa-project.org-но требуемого результата не принесло-единственное что при этом всем менялось-это невозможность регулировать громкость. Учитывая что в  большинстве свежих дистрибутивов используется по дефолту какраз pulseaudio, то не такой уж это и костыль  :Smile: 

----------

## theli

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Это все лично мной было  пробовано-перепробовано, различные комбинации конфигов, практически наизусть выучил содержимое сайта alsa-project.org-но требуемого результата не принесло-единственное что при этом всем менялось-это невозможность регулировать громкость. Учитывая что в  большинстве свежих дистрибутивов используется по дефолту какраз pulseaudio, то не такой уж это и костыль 

 

вы, видимо, просто не разобрались как это работает  :Wink: 

лично у меня в своё время и микширование разных источников с различным количеством каналов и всякие разведения стерео на 5.1 с пропусканием к примеру канала на саб через фильтр завелось с пол-пинка за небольшое время

а всякие демоны звуковые никогда не понимал (еще когда были только esound и arts) и, видимо, не пойму

----------

## APolozov

 *theli wrote:*   

>  *Ivanich_ wrote:*   Это все лично мной было  пробовано-перепробовано, различные комбинации конфигов, практически наизусть выучил содержимое сайта alsa-project.org-но требуемого результата не принесло-единственное что при этом всем менялось-это невозможность регулировать громкость. Учитывая что в  большинстве свежих дистрибутивов используется по дефолту какраз pulseaudio, то не такой уж это и костыль  
> 
> вы, видимо, просто не разобрались как это работает 
> 
> лично у меня в своё время и микширование разных источников с различным количеством каналов и всякие разведения стерео на 5.1 с пропусканием к примеру канала на саб через фильтр завелось с пол-пинка за небольшое время
> ...

 

Видимо - да!

Максимум чего мне удалось добиться на своей звкковухе (напоминаю Live!24) - это микширование стереосигналов, при попытке юзать еще и тыловые каналы dmix не работает. Конфиги пробовал разные, разной степени кривизны.

Вот сейчас (pulseaudio надоело глюками - снёс) ежели не стопнуть амарок mplayer запустится без звука (и наоборот), а всего делов то работает в режиме дублирования стерео.

----------

## theli

 *APolozov wrote:*   

>  *theli wrote:*    *Ivanich_ wrote:*   Это все лично мной было  пробовано-перепробовано, различные комбинации конфигов, практически наизусть выучил содержимое сайта alsa-project.org-но требуемого результата не принесло-единственное что при этом всем менялось-это невозможность регулировать громкость. Учитывая что в  большинстве свежих дистрибутивов используется по дефолту какраз pulseaudio, то не такой уж это и костыль  
> 
> вы, видимо, просто не разобрались как это работает 
> 
> лично у меня в своё время и микширование разных источников с различным количеством каналов и всякие разведения стерео на 5.1 с пропусканием к примеру канала на саб через фильтр завелось с пол-пинка за небольшое время
> ...

 

вот при таком вот конфиге

у меня прекрасно играют mpc настроенный на вывод стерео через устройство duplicate ( развод на квадро ) и одновременно mplayer может 5.1 звук играть через устройство dmixs51

----------

## APolozov

 *theli wrote:*   

> вот при таком вот конфиге
> 
> у меня прекрасно играют mpc настроенный на вывод стерео через устройство duplicate ( развод на квадро ) и одновременно mplayer может 5.1 звук играть через устройство dmixs51

 

У меня с таким конфигом вообще звук не завелся, наверное надо допиливать  :Sad: 

----------

## APolozov

Резюмируя тред.

Очередной поиск решения в тырнете привел на обсуждение схожей темы на форуме Ubuntu, где кто-то выдвинул версию, что карточка (SB Live!24) позволяет аппаратный микс только для стерео.

Посему было принято решение мигрировать на онбордную Intel-HDA (Realtek), в котором всё сразу заработало как хотелось. В связи с тем, что ухудшения звука я субьективно не определил - решено оставить как есть.

.asoundrc

 *Quote:*   

> pcm.dmix6 {
> 
>      type dmix
> 
>         ipc_key 1024
> ...

 

----------

